# Pen Stand



## aggromere (Apr 29, 2009)

Where do you get those single pen, pen stands a lot of people use in their photos of pens.  I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a guy making some this week (hopefully).  I'll let you know how they tun out and if he would be interested in selling some.


----------



## MyKidsDad (Apr 29, 2009)

A quick google search turned up the following:

http://yourdonspens.com/Acrylic_Pen_Stand.html
http://www.nicetoys.com/japenstands.html


----------



## alphageek (Apr 29, 2009)

Dawn also has them (and so does Lou)

http://exoticblanks.com/index.php?p...ategory_id=47&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60

So anyone who orders from her, this would be a good little item to throw in the box.


----------



## rando81 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got some from here : http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731


----------



## Ligget (May 9, 2009)

I think Lou (DCBluesman) sells them too!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 9, 2009)

I got mine from Daniel. Not sure if he is still selling them. You can check with him. I think he did a group buy at that time.


----------



## thevillageworkshop (May 9, 2009)

I don't use a pen stand. Just support a dowel over your photo box and use clothes pins to clip fishing line to the dowel. Slip the fishing line thru the clip and let the pen touch the bottom of the photo box and your pen will balance in any position and eliminate most shadows. The fishing line won't show in the photo if your white balance is right. Try it you may like it.


----------



## rherrell (May 10, 2009)

Try hammering a small nail in a block of wood and covering it with a cloth. Then remove the refill and mount the pen on the nail. Here's a few examples....


----------



## DurocShark (May 11, 2009)

Hah! That's awesome!


----------



## Gordon (May 11, 2009)

Rick - - simple solution - - but very clever.

Thanks for the idea.

Gordon


----------



## cdbakkum (May 11, 2009)

Rick, I call that slick.  Carl


----------



## bitshird (May 11, 2009)

Rick, That's slicker than Owl snot!!!


----------



## HawksFeather (May 11, 2009)

I do think that the nail would be really neat for pictures, but not the best for selling at a show.  Does anyone know if there is really any difference between a 75¢ holder and a $2.50 holder?  I know that sometimes you get what you pay for and then other times you get to pay for someone's higher profit.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2009)

I too have used the nail trick on occassion.






Is there a difference between a 75 cent stand and a 2.50 stand, probably not. Some people make their own so they may charge abit more. Or there maybe a different shape. It is just a display device so go with the best deal you can find.


----------

